# Alrighty Then...



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I wonder if this will be on the 2012 Darwin list...probably not, as these top-notch ethical anglers looked to have survived.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21134540/vp ... 0#48438084


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Ahhh,dumb and dumber *\-\*


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow. That'll ruin your day.


----------



## DocEsox (May 12, 2008)

Concussion grenades obviously got two very large suckers......already in the boat too... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

deserving of the denver bronco award


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ouch! They may want a little less sensitive trigger...


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

I always knew Russians can't throw.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I'd hate to see how they cast a jig!


----------

